
A poster than can only be fully seen when looked at from a child's point of view - Concours
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-22425388
======
ColinWright
There has been extensive discussion on an earlier submission of this story:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5659719>

